# Gun Tags used as bow tags



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I have looked and can not find any concrete rules or regulations on using your un-filled rifle tag for your bow tag. Questions I have.
1. do you have to bow hunt in the same unit your rifle tag is issued for?
2. is it any un-filled rifle tag or does it have to be your second doe tag?
3. if your rifle tag is for a buck, can you take a doe with your bow and visa versa?

Any one have the CORRECT ANSWERS or a link that explains this.

Thank you for your help


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

1. Your first gun tag is ONLY good during gun season with whatever legal equipment you want to use AND in the unit your tag says..

2. ONLY a Concurrent season DOE tag, can be used in the appropriate season, with bow during bow season, with gun, or bow during gun season, and a Muzzleloader during ML season. AND you have to hunt in the unit your tag is good for.

3. NO.

BUT, a regular Archery tag is good for any deer/ Whitetail/Muley, Buck/Doe/fawn STATEWIDE.

I hope this makes sense to you..
Get a deer hunting proclamation and read it.. Or find it online from the ND Game and Fish Dept.


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

Here's the source.

http://gf.nd.gov/licenses/deerguide.html


----------

